# special needs



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

I really want to adopt a special needs kitten. I looked on petfinder and they all either have found homes or had a diese that my 2 would get or the kitty was located half way around the world. Anyone know anyone that has a special needs kitten that they need to find a home for or work with a shelter that has one that is near NY, CT,NH, NJ, or MA, or could somehow make it to one of those states? I know its probably nearly impossible, but i thought id give it a shot and see if anyone knew of anyone or a shelter in particular. I posted in petfinder to shelters i was looking for a specail needs kitten, but no word yet.. 

If you can help me out, that would be wonderful. PLease keep in mind, i cannot adopt a kitten that has a contagious disease that would transfer to another cat , as i allready have 2. Anything else is fine.

THanks again

Erica *&* Sean


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

ERRRG> looks like no one knows of anyone. lol


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Any chance of asking your vet to keep an eye out for a kitten like that? It seems like special needs cats would be at the vet's alot, and maybe your vet would know of a situation there where someone needs to rehome their special needs cat? 

Good luck!


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

wow, and why didnt i think of that. hahaha. I will do that on monday!!!

But i think i may have found a kitten that i may want to adopt. Its just so cute. Oh heck, ill wind up having 20 cats by the time this year is over. haha. Sean cant stand how much of an animal enthusiest *sp* i am. I remind him that when we buy our house, that we will have about 5 dogs, if hes lucky its only 5. I think if theres past lifes, i was an abused animal because i just love animals so much. it would make sense. haha. 


anyway, heres a pic of the kitty i have in mind. I just emailed the guy so im hoping shes still available. i hope i dont get my hopes up lol. 











The kitten i want is the one in the back next to the orange and white cat. THe kitty with the black nose and a little bit of orange on her face. She wont be ready for another 2 weeks so im hoping he will hold her for me!!!


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

ahhh she is really pretty. what are her special needs?


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

she isnt one. in my process of searching i saw her and i was like i have to have her haha. I just emailed a few people on petfinder about some special need kittens. I emailed about Emma..I posted about her a while ago..to see if she was available for adoption as well as another cat who was almost eaten by a dog, and is paralyzed and uses a kitty walker.

Im guessing Emma may take a while for her to recover from all of her surgeries and im guessing she has had alot of people interested in her. As well as with the other kitten. 


But isnt she precious. I just have a thing for kittens with their whole nose black. Its adorable.


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

she is very cute i think i would have picked her as well. she has something about her cant explain it....


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

> I think if theres past lifes, i was an abused animal because i just love animals so much. it would make sense. haha.


I'm the same way! Andre and Twix were orphaned as kittens, and 8 out of 9 of our current rats were rescued from a bad situation.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, the one you're looking at is so cute.

I can't wait until I can foster and stuff...I have to wait until we have a house in a few years, though, too many issues with living in an apartment (restrictions on numbers and stuff).


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, those kittens are so cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Such cute little babies! I would have an awful time choosing.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

if shes allready being held, i wouldnt mind taking the other black and white one. I really am in love with how the black covers the nose. i think its so cute.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Crystal211 said:


> Aww, the one you're looking at is so cute.
> 
> I can't wait until I can foster and stuff...I have to wait until we have a house in a few years, though, too many issues with living in an apartment (restrictions on numbers and stuff).


id have to admit that my apartment didnt allow any pets. tehehhe. We bought this thing from petsmart which i belive sends out a sound so when the dog barks, its stops it from barking. She is trained to go on doggy potty pads which lays on a tray type of thing. We would sneak her out which was simple because i have one of those small dog purse carriers so no one relised whatit was, when we would take her on walks or to the park.

Im not advicating going against your landlord. Its a pain in the butt to make sure everything is covered up but id have to say it was worth it bcause i love her to deaht


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

ericalynn429 said:


> Crystal211 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, the one you're looking at is so cute.
> ...


We did in our last apartment -- got three cats -- lol. But we moved out of there ASAP so we wouldn't have to worry about hiding them all the time. This place has been great, one down payment and that was it...but we're moving now and have to tell the next place we only have 2 cats bc they don't allow 4...but 2 of our kitties hide when new people come in anyway, so they'd never be able to tell.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

okay so the kitty i want is taken. Booo.

which one would you guys pick out of that litter?


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

i like the fluffy ginger and white one at the back


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

their all so cute! Now i have a million responses from people, so now i have more kittens to choose from

I came across a lady who has a kitten that is "doble jointed" 

here ill let you read her post:

Age:6-7 weeks
Sex:F m 

I have 6 six week old kittens I need to find homes for, as well as a home their mom. 3 are black and 3 are grey tiger striped with some white. Theyre scampering about the house and are weaned. Mama is fairly petite in size and also light grey tiger striped. She has a silky, shiny, healthy coat of hair. Shes shy with new people at first and doesnt really like to be picked up for very long, but dont let that fool you - she loves to be pet and is a VERY loud purr-er. And if you give her treats, shell love you forever. I would love to see her adopted along with one of her babies. One of the grey tiger stripes is very special and I will only allow her to go to a home who proves to me they are full of unconditional love. You see, her hind legs seem to be double jointed, or maybe longer than they should be. When she sits it kind of looks like shes doing a split. She walks around alright and plays with her siblings but she lags behind a little when running; She climbs alright and has no obvious mental incapacity. Her favorite thing to do is climb up and sit or play next to us on the couch. They are all adorable little fluffballs, so email me if you are even a little interested in adoption. 

Do you think any medical conditions would arise from this "problem" later on in life? Opinions on what i should do! I have to call her back at 3 to see if i want her


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Arthritis could be a possible issue. Definitely something to be discussed with a vet.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, that description makes me want her. 

Good luck -- keep us updated!


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

i havent heard from them yet, but I will update when i know whats going on. I left a message on their machine. 

Added later: 

I hate waiting for this phone call or email. haha. i find myself back at the computer every 10 min and carrying the phone with me when i walk in to a new room. lol

I was thinking of arthritis becoming a problem. Is it difficult to keep under control and costly if it does become a problem? 

Anyone think of any other problems that could possibly arise?


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

It seems difficult to find a special needs kitten for me. Ive looked on petfinder and contacted the people and they have either been adopted or i havnt heard back from them.

The kitten i posted about yesterday has "grown into" his rear legs and no longer has the "issue". 

I am one of those people who wants to find a litter of kittens in my backyard, but it doesnt happen! haha. 

I have a cupple more people to talk to, i dont know if i should still get the other kitten


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Sometimes it can just happen, really. There were two cats at the shelter that the previous owner lost her job and had to move in with family, and the family didn't welcome the cats. She asked them to keep the two of them together if at all possible, because they were inseperable. They were at the shelter for the longest time, and people would want one, or the other. I sponsored half the adoption fee, so that both could be adopted for the price of one, but still, no takers. 

If Peanut was taken out of the pen, she only wanted one thing...to get back into the pen with Sassy. If you held the two of them, they were the most awesome cats, with Peanut even giving nose kisses. 

Finally, the shelter said that they would have to be separated, or go back to the "old building" and back on the countdown clock.....but the manager said that since I'd already fronted half the adoption fee, that would be more than enough, if I wanted to take them home.......

The two of them had been here almost 3 weeks before I found out why the two girls seemed to be side by side all the time. Peanut is totally, stone deaf.....and Sassy is her ears. If Sassy moves, Peanut moves too. I'm so glad I kept the two of them together....and since then, we've also come up with Tumblebrutus, the 3 legged wonder. If you can cope with the needs of a special needs cat, giving one a home is a very rewarding experience. It is so calming just to sit back with a latte' and watch them sleeping peacefully where its safe and warm. 

Edited to fix my lousy spelling 8)


----------



## SteoM (Apr 4, 2004)

If you do decide on a special needs cat just make sure your decision is ruled by your head and not your heart :wink: Several of mine would be described as special needs (one had a heart murmur, one is deaf, one has 3 legs, 2 have suffered injuries to hind legs/hips and can have some pain) You need to be sure of what your taking on as it can be costly, especially as pre existing conditions aren't insurable. My 3 legged cat actually had 3 1/2 legs when i adopted her developed problems resulting in amputation a few weeks later at a cost of €1000 8O


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

If you are serious about wanting a special needs kitty, here is a site for diabetic cats
http://www.petdiabetes.org/adoptable_cats.htm

There are some from the New England area on there.
Take some time to REALLY think it over though. You will develop an intense bond with a special needs cat, but at the same time they do take a lot of time and in some cases a lot of money to properly take care of. 
One of my cats has been diabetic for 6 years now and while I don't give it a second thought that of course I'm going to treat her and it really becomes part of the normal daily routine-you can almost forget they are "sick", if there was a way to snap my fingers and have her not be diabetic, I'd do it in a heartbeat. 
Don't get me wrong, it's worth every second of it, but it is a much bigger commitment than just a "normal" cat.


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well a co-worker of mine has a cat that had babies a week ago. she is moving and cant keep them. She asked me to care for the mom and kittens till the kittens find a new home when their 8 weeks or when they find a home and than give mom back to her. 

So i have to wait for sean to get out of work and see what he thinks. Im excited. I always wanted to take care of little baby kittens


----------

